# Lifestyle Seasons Summer 2017 (Melbourne)



## TimMc (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi all,

Lifestyle Seasons Summer 2017
Saturday 18th of February
9am to 5pm

Events: 2-3, OH, Pyr
Possible: 4-5, bf, sk, sq1
Max 50 competitors.

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/LifestyleSeasonsSummer2017/

Happy cubing,
Tim.


----------



## Ben Wak (Jan 17, 2017)

cant wait


----------

